# SA Permit Question



## Vixen (Sep 20, 2015)

I have a buyer wanting to purchase a Stimson from me, however they're in SA. They've now told me after having the animal on hold for a few weeks and paying it off - that they don't have a license - but they mentioned in SA you're allowed to keep 1 animal without a license.

I did hear of something similar in the past, but is this still the case? And if so how do I go about completing a QLD movement advice, without having a number on their end? Or are they granted a temporary free license in this situation? Thanks for any help!


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 20, 2015)

In SA you can keep one basic listed animal without a permit so long as you can prove you've obtained it legally, 
Stimmies do fall into this category however I'm not sure about the permit thing on your end then, 


EDIT:
Am on the computer now so here's the link 

http://www.environment.sa.gov.au/ma...vity/Keep_Sell_Permits/Keep_Sell_Permit_Basic


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 20, 2015)

Agree with Vampstorso. Owning 1 of any animal, reptile or bird from the basic list doesn't currently require a permit. Not sure about the paperwork for an interstate transfer. The buyer will still need an import permit from their end. It's free to get one btw.


----------



## Vixen (Sep 21, 2015)

Ok I had a bit of a read and that all seems to work out, Stimsons are classed as a Basic animal for them so one is able to be kept without a license. She still needs to fill out an import permit so can organise that with her now, and I guess I'll just contact DEHP in regards to what I put on my MA.  Thanks all


----------



## levis04 (Sep 21, 2015)

I am pretty sure the buyer can only obtain an animal in their own State legally, they need a basic licence to import any animal.


----------

